# Salomon Quantum Bindings Or Union Contact Pro?



## eisengard08 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Guys

I just want to ask your opinion about this two bindings. 
I'm buying my first set up and I can't decide between this two bindings


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

eisengard08 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just want to ask your opinion about this two bindings.
> I'm buying my first set up and I can't decide between this two bindings


they are night and day, quantum stiff as concrete, unions are medium/soft. For a first setup, which says new rider - unions.


----------



## eisengard08 (Jul 18, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> they are night and day, quantum stiff as concrete, unions are medium/soft. For a first setup, which says new rider - unions.


Thank you very much for your reply sir. I'll buy my union contact pro now.:thumbsup: :eusa_clap:


----------

